# Cute dog dancing



## Emily1096 (May 1, 2019)

A cute dog is dancing in video 
Just watch this video and try to control your laugh
http://bit.ly/2ZK1XVs









Sent from my CRO-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my dog will do that when you feed him cayenne pepper.

as dog dances go ,I prefer the coyote spin.


----------

